# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Densidades de plantación en olivar de regadío

## ben-amar

http://www.myolivenews.com/2006/12/d...olivar-de.html

ACEITE DE OLIVA

REVISTA CON TODAS LAS NOTICIAS DIARIAS SOBRE EL MUNDO OLIVICOLA EN ARGENTINA Y RESTO DEL MUNDO
jueves, diciembre 28, 2006
Densidades de plantación en olivar de regadío
Las plantaciones superintensivas en Andalucía con riego y mecanización, constituyen en ese momento el objetivo de las investigaciones y ensayos que se realizan en el olivar español, con el objetivo de minimizar los costos de producción sobre todo de mano de obra para la cosecha, y para aumentar significativamente los rendimientos del olivar tradicional. El siguiente trabajo técnico que extractamos se trata de un ensayo de campo realizado en Córdoba (España) en el que se comparan diferentes densidades de plantación. Se evalúa la viabilidad agronómica y financiera de las plantaciones superintensivas del olivar en las condiciones de Andalucía.(*)

Cuando el agua no es un factor limitante, la producción de un olivar está directamente relacionada con la cantidad de radiación solar interceptada por la plantación, que para un determinado medio depende fundamentalmente del tamaño de la copa de los árboles y de la densidad de plantación utilizada.
La respuesta productiva de un olivar de regadío a la densidad de plantación utilizada, depende de la edad de la plantación, y en especial del volumen de copa de los árboles que mantengamos (Pastor, 2005).
En la Figura 1 mostramos las producciones obtenidas en un ensayo durante 19 años y en variedad Arbequina, en el que se compararon densidades de plantación comprendidas entre 200 y 450 olivos/ha. Cuando los árboles son jóvenes y están en pleno crecimiento, la radiación interceptada, y por consiguiente la producción, aumentan proporcionalmente a la densidad de la plantación utilizada, lo cual siempre es cierto hasta que se alcanza un determinado volumen de copa por hectárea (volumen óptimo).
Una vez que se supera dicho volumen (periodo adulto) se plantean problemas de competencia entre los árboles de la plantación por la luz (reducción de la cantidad de radiación interceptada), por lo que las producciones tienden a decrecer, empeorándose la calidad de los frutos producidos (bajo rendimiento graso y aceitunas de tamaño reducido), aumentando asimismo la alternancia de producción. En este período de la vida de la plantación las producciones medias se estabilizan y se hacen prácticamente independientes de la densidad de plantación utilizada, ocurriendo este hecho dentro del rango 200-450 olivos/ha, dependiendo la cuantía de la producción y la calidad de la misma de la cantidad de radiación que el olivar es capaz de interceptar (Pastor, 2005).
Solamente la poda puede controlar el crecimiento de los árboles en regadío, y en casos de excesivo desarrollo, mediante podas severas y espaciadas en el tiempo, es posible devolver al olivar el volumen de copa que permite obtener una óptima producción.
A mayor densidad de plantación, y en la medida en que aumenta la edad del olivar y el volumen de copa de los árboles, la poda se hace más necesaria, debiendo ser, en este caso, mucho más drásticas las intervenciones, por lo que llegar a un equilibrio entre calidad del suelo, disponibilidades de agua, régimen de temperaturas (longitud anual del período de crecimiento vegetativo), volumen de copa y densidad de plantación a utilizar, es imprescindible a la hora de proyectar una plantación de olivar, cultivo en el que en estos momentos no se dispone de un material vegetal de suficiente escaso vigor ni de patrones capaces de restringir el vigor de las variedades injertadas sobre ellos (Tous y col., 2003; del Río y col. 2005), como para garantizar el éxito en el empleo de muy altas densidades de plantación. Los mejoradores trabajan en la actualidad en la obtención de variedades de olivo menos vigorosas, que por supuesto no se encuentran todavía en el mercado.

Experiencias


Las anteriores opiniones sobre el manejo y diseño de plantaciones están muy en consonancia con los resultados obtenidos por Psyllakis y col. (1981) en la isla de Creta (Grecia), que trabajando en olivar de riego de la variedad Koroneiki, observaron que,. a medio y largo plazo, con densidades de 560 y 620 árboles/ha se produjeron descensos de producción con respecto a densidades inferiores (280 y 400 olivos/ha). Klein (1993) en Israel, en olivar de aceituna de mesa de la variedad Manzanilla en regadío, obtuvo durante el período adulto similares producciones cuando empleó densidades de plantación de 416 y 833 árboles/ha. En la olivicultura californiana (USA), en la que se emplean cantidades de agua suficientes como para satisfacer las necesidades óptimas del cultivo, raramente se emplean altas densidades de plantación, especialmente en los suelos fértiles, siendo más frecuentes las densidades comprendidas entre 120 y 250 árboles/ha (Hartmann y col. 1986; Sibbet y Osgoog, 1994).
Evidencias experimentales (Vega y Pastor, 2005) sugieren la posibilidad de emplear mayores densidades de plantación cuando se emplean aguas de riego de relativamente alta conductividad eléctrica (por ejemplo 4 a 6 dS/m) al restringir las sales el tamaño de los árboles. En este caso es necesario emplear una adecuada fracción de lavado para evitar que se lleguen a alcanzar altos valores de la CE del extracto de saturación en el bulbo a lo largo de la campaña de riegos.

En España


A pesar de la información presentada anteriormente, en el último decenio empiezan a realizarse en España plantaciones de olivar empleando densidades comprendidas entre 1.500 y 2.500 árboles/ha, plantaciones denominadas superintensivas (ver Foto), presentándosenos por sus mentores como el único modelo de cultivo mecanizado y rentable, partiendo de la hipótesis de que únicamente con unas altísimas producciones y una mecanización integral de la recolección, utilizando para ello las cosechadoras cabalgantes en continuo (ver Foto), puede lograrse la rentabilidad en el cultivo del olivar, lo cual, a nuestro juicio, es una afirmación demasiado atrevida a la luz de los conocimientos técnicos actuales, ya que determinados modelos de olivicultura intensiva, con densidades entre 250-400 olivos/ha y árboles formados con un tronco, en los que puede utilizarse eficazmente el vibrado de troncos para recolectar el fruto, permiten lograr una muy alta rentabilidad (Pastor y col, 1998; Pastor, 2005), aunque se emplee mayor cantidad de mano de obra en recolección. Recientemente están apareciendo en el mercado máquinas de recolección en continuo que podrían resolver de forma muy aceptable el problema de la recolección de la aceituna en diferentes tipos de olivar, al menos en los primeros años.


En honor a la verdad debemos decir que en las plantaciones superintensivas se invierten en poda grandes cantidades de mano de obra muy especializada que pueden llegar a superar cuantitativamente a los ahorros conseguidos en la recolección con la utilización de las cosechadoras.
Como principal inconveniente de las plantaciones superintensivas de olivar los elevados costes de implantación (plantación propiamente dicha + instalación de riego) y altos costes de cultivo, debido al elevado empleo de importantes cantidades de inputs ajenos a la explotación, tales como agua de riego, fertilizantes, tratamientos fitosanitarios, así como unos elevadísimos costes de poda, estando por definir el sistema de poda más adecuado para la explotación rentable de este tipo de olivares.




(*) Autores: M.Pastor Muñoz-Cobo, J.C. Hidalgo Moya, V.Vega Macías (CIFA Alameda del Obispo. Córdoba. Area de Recursos Naturales y Producción Ecológica. IFAPA. Consejería de innovación, Ciencia ay Empresa. Junta de Andalucía)
E. Ferreres Castiel.
Instituto de Agricultura Sostenible -
Córdoba CSIC
Publicado en Revista AGRICULTURA de Madrid, Septiembre 2006
Publicado por Frankie Gobbee Consultor/Exportador en 10:00 AM

----------


## FEDE

Estudio básico de implantación de nuevo olivar superintensivo
http://www.extremadura-web.com/oliva...=article&sid=5

El objetivo de este estudio es conseguir dar una idea global de la metodología de la implantación de un sistema de olivar superintensivo. Para empezar se hace una introducción del moderno olivar, para pasar a tratar aspectos del suelo, diseño de la plantación, fertilización, riego por goteo, recolección, poda y el control de plagas y enfermedades.

Introducción al olivar

El objetivo final de toda plantación de olivar, como la de cualquier actividad agricola, es maximizar el beneficio, lo que se consigue obteniendo los ingresos mas altos, una maxima producción con calidad y reduciendo al mínimo los costes de cultivo. La producción debe fundamentarse en la optimización del uso del medio productivo (suelo, disponibilidades de agua y radiación solar) y nunca en un aumento del empleo de factores externos de producción (fertilizantes, plaguicidas, fungicidas, etc.).
El cultivo del olivar en régimen superintensivo cumple todos estos objetivos, consiguiendo una alta producción, un bajo coste de recolección y una rápida amortización de la inversión.
A diferencia del olivar tradicional con tres pies o a un pie y a marcos de plantación muy espaciados, el cultivo superintensivo del olivar obtiene una fórmula de rentabilidad rápida y asequible, no dependiendo de subvenciones ni de derechos de plantación, la amortización sólo depende de un buen manejo y un estado sanitario óptimo. 
Es indudable que el consumidor de aceite busca cada vez mejor calidad de aceite y ya no persigue el precio más barato, además el consumo de aceite de oliva está aumentando en el mundo, con estas premisas el olivar superintensivo tiene un largo futuro por delante.
Dentro de las variedades disponibles debemos elegir una que se adapte bien a la formación en seto y que no se dañe con la recogida mecanizada. Esta varidad idónea es la Arbequina que, con su bajo porte, rápida entrada en producción, alta calidad organoléptica de aceite producido, flexibilidad de sus ramas, y fácil desprendimiento de frutos, permite este sistema.


Optimización del medio

Aunque el olivar es tradicionalmente un cultivo de secano, el agua es el principal factor limitante de la producción, por lo que cualquier aumento en la cantidad de agua disponible para el cultivo puede traducirse en un significativo aumento de cosecha. Por esta razon, es fundamental el empleo de sistemas de cultivo que aumenten la disponibilidad de agua para el olivo.
En todos los sistemas agricolas, la producción varía en función de las disponibilidades de agua y de la cantidad de radiación solar interceptada por la copa de las plantas. El principal objetivo del olivarero debe ser conseguir la optimización del uso de estos dos factores de producción porque que un uso no correcto de los mismos, debido a planteamientos o tecnicas de cultivo inadecuadas, se traduce en importantes perdidas de rendimiento.
Una adecuada rentabilidad del olivar pasa por no plantar este arbol en medios de cultivo con factores que limiten su desarrollo, ya que ello nos llevaría directamente a un cultivo marginal que no podría proporcionarnos la máxima rentabilidad. Condiciones de encharcamiento y bajas temperaturas son, a priori, los factores que en mayor medida limitan el desarrollo del cultivo, haciendolo a veces inviable.
Otras características del suelo como pH bajo, alto contenido en caliza y salinidad podrían resolverse en algunos casos, no sin un gasto adicional, mediante las adecuadas medidas correctoras o utilizando un material vegetal tolerante. Se pueden aplicar medidas correctoras para salvar ciertas características indeseables imputables al suelo, como pueden ser el encalado en suelos con pH bajo; plantación en caballones y construcción de una red de drenaje en suelos encharcadizos; utilización de material vegetal adecuado (patrones o variedades) tolerantes a caliza para suelos con gran poder clorosante debido al elevado contenido en caliza o, mayor aun, variedades tolerantes a salinidad; o, por ultimo, tolerantes a ciertas enfermedades, principalmente a verticilosis, problema cada vez mas importante en plantaciones de riego.


Diseño de la plantación

Desde el punto de vista del aprovechamiento del agua y en la radiación solar, mencion especial merece la correcta eleccion de la densidad de plantación a utilizar cuando se crea un nuevo olivar. Una inadecuada densidad o diseño del olivar son los factores que en mayor medida afectan a la productividad del olivar, ya que, dentro de ciertos limites en la disponibilidad de agua, bajas densidades de plantación impiden obtener el máximo potencial productivo al limitarse la superficie de copa iluminada por unidad de superficie de suelo. lo que impide una maxima interceptación de radiación solar. Por esta razon, se recomiendan densidades de plantación comprendidas entre 1.400 y 2.000 olivos/Ha. Se recomienda emplear una calle de 3,75 a 4,00 m, con separaciones entre árboles en la línea en función de la calidad de suelo y la orientación de la plantación, pero siempre en un margen de 1,30 a 1,50 m., que permiten obtener la densidad adecuada.
Para maximizar la exposición al sol, se recomienda hacer la plantación con orientación aproximada norte-sur más una determinada inclinación a considerar por el técnico en función de la forma de la parcela a tratar y de los vientos dominantes.
En terrenos encharcadizos o con facilidad de acumulación de agua se recomienda el cultivo alomado o encima de caballones, instalando tuberías de drenajes si fuera necesario.
El entutorado del olivo se realiza con cañas de bambú de altura y diámetro seleccionado, estando protegidas dichas cañas en la parte a enterrar por un plastificado. Se desaconseja el uso de tutores de bambú embreados, estando incluso prohibido su uso. Tampoco se debe aceptar el uso de tutores sin protección ninguna puesto que no conseguirá cumplir el objetivo de sostener la formación y guiado del plantón al pudrirse y romperse en la zona de mayor tensión (incio del enterrado en el suelo)
La plantación deberá ser dirigida por un técnico especializado por ser una operación vital para el futuro desarrollo del plantón. Se realizará con una máquina especial para el transplantado de plantas con cepellón de gran altura libre para no dañar el extremo del plantón recién transplantado.


Fertilización

La programación de la fertilización debera hacerse de forma racional y siempre con apoyo técnico, teniendo en cuenta la fertilidad del suelo, el estado nutritivo de la plantación, el estado vegetativo de los árboles, las disponibilidades de agua en el suelo, la fertilización realizada en años anteriores, la existencia de síntomas visuales atribuibles a deficiencias nutricionales y, finalmente, el nivel productivo medio de la plantación.
El análisis de hojas en julio es un método relativamente objetivo para conocer el estado nutritivo de la plantación. Nunca deberan hacerse recomendaciones de abonado solamente en base a los resultados del analisis foliar, sin conocer previamente el olivar, su suelo y su historial, tanto de fertilizacion como productivo.
El nitrogeno (N) es el elemento mas importante en la fertilización del olivar, por lo que su aportación es generalmente recomendable. dependiendo la dosis a emplear del nivel productivo de la plantación. Sin embargo, incluso en olivares muy productivos, las cantidades de N a aportar anualmente no deberían superar un máximo de 100 kg./ha. para plantaciones adultas de secano y 250 kg/Ha. en regadio. Sin embargo, en muchas situaciones se cubren las necesidades con aportaciones sensiblemente menores, por lo que las mencionadas cifras deben considerarse como aportaciones máximas, tal como deciamos anteriormente. Los resultados del analisis foliar y la naturaleza del suelo nos darán una orientación sobre la necesidad o no de abonar con los restantes elementos, asi como de la tecnica de aportación a emplear (suelo, foliar o fertirrigacion).


Riego

En la programacion del riego se recomienda la utilización de la reserva de agua acumulada en el suelo durante el periodo lluvioso, haciendo una programación del consumo de dicha reserva a lo cargo de la estacion de riego, y hasta un nivel de agotamiento permisible del 70%, lo que constituye ademas un adecuado colchón de seguridad ante cualquier contingencia (sequia, averias en la instalacion, etc.).
Cuando el caudal y disponibilidad total de agua para el riego es inferior a la necesaria para regar toda la superficie empleando la dosis óptima, en olivar de almazara recomendamos regar una mayor superficie utilizando una dosis deficitario inferior a la optima. 
Cautelarmente recomendamos, siempre en zonas de adecuada pluviometría media (>400 mm) y en suelos con suficiente capacidad de retención, unas dosis mínimas de agua de 2.500 m3/Ha. para el superintensivo, si bien habrá que hacer un estudio detallado teniendo en cuenta la calidad de los suelos y la pluviometría. En suelos poco profundos y/o arenosos seria comprometido aplicar las estrategias y dosis de agua recomendadas anteriormente, por lo que, en estos casos, se recomienda el riego bajo supervision técnica en base a los oportunos cálculos.
El riego localizado de alta frecuencia (riego por goteo) es el sistema mas recomendable, aconsejandose, asimismo, el empleo de emisores autocompensantes, lo que permitirá aplicar el agua de riego con una adecuada uniformidad. El numero de emisores sera el necesario para mojar un adecuado volumen de suelo, lo cual depende tambien del tipo de suelo a regar. Somos partidarios de la línea contínua de mojado por su mayor eficiencia y disponibilidad.
Se recomienda vigilar el estado hídrico de los árboles, evitando, mediante las oportunas aportaciones de agua en el momento mas idóneo, que los olivos entren en un estado de profundo estrés hídrico, del que es muy difícil la recuperación estival, aunque se riegue a partir de ese momento.


Recolección

La obtencion de aceite de calidad debe ser siempre un objetivo prioritario, ya que de ello tambien depende la rentabilidad de la explotación. Para la obtención de aceites de calidad es necesario:
1) Iniciar pronto la recolección, de modo que la mayor parte de la cosecha se haga en el momento mas idoneo. El momento idóneo para llevar a cabo la recogida de aceituna debe determinarse según la época de maduración, la resistencia al desprendimiento, el rendimiento graso y el desprendimiento natural. El periodo de maduración de la aceituna se desarrolla desde que aparecen las primeras coloraciones violáceas en la piel hasta que se obtiene la coloración definitiva tanto en la piel como en la pulpa. Estas transformaciones no ocurren al unísono dentro del mismo árbol, se alcanza la madurez de forma escalonada. La zona geográfica, las condiciones climáticas, la carga del árbol, las características de cada variedad y el manejo de cultivo afectan de forma variable al momento de maduración de la aceituna.
El rendimiento graso (la cantidad de aceite que contiene la aceituna) alcanza su punto máximo en el momento del envero del fruto; esto es, cuando cambia su tono verde por colores violáceos. A partir de ese momento permanece constante; por tanto, no aumenta cuanto más madura esté la aceituna.
La vecería, alternancia anual en la producción de la aceituna, mantiene una estrecha relación con la época de recolección, puesto que cuando el fruto permanece en el árbol mucho tiempo después de la maduración se produce la inhibición de la inducción floral. Se ha observado que si los frutos se recogen en el momento de envero o en algunos árboles en verde, la cosecha del año siguiente suele ser mayor que la de los olivos que se han recogido con la maduración muy avanzada.
Es importante conocer que se obtiene la misma cantidad de aceite en el momento de envero que cuando la aceituna está muy madura; si bien el peso total de la aceituna es mayor en el envero ya que hay más agua de vegetación en el fruto. Al final de maduración, sin embargo, ha perdido humedad y, por tanto, peso. Por este motivo el rendimiento es mayor cuanto más maduro está el fruto, pero a cambio hay menor peso. Como conclusión observamos que económicamente y cualitativamente es más interesante recolectar tempranamente.
2) No recoger las aceitunas caidas al suelo. Disminuye la calidad del aceite, aumentando su acidez.
3) Separar las aceitunas de zonas o fincas afectadas por plagas o enfermedades (mosca, aceituna jabonosa, etc.).
4) Transportar rapidamente la aceituna a la almazara, realizar pronto la extraccion del aceite y hacer esta en frio.
5) Molturar el aceite en una almazara que este limpia en todos los elementos que la constituyen (tolvas, cintas transportadoras, molinos, terniobatidora, centrifugas y depositos de almacenamiento).
La recolección con cosechadoras cabalgantes (vendimiadoras adaptadas) ha demostrado ser un sistema altamente eficaz para la mecanización del olivar superintensivo o "en seto", no produciendo ningún daño de consideración a los árboles y disminuyendo enormemente los costos de recogida.
La principal ventaja que tiene este sistema es el gran ahorro de mano de obra, que actualmente ocupa el 60 % de los gastos y que después de la aplicación de este sistema de cultivo queda reducida al 18 %, así como la conservación de la calidad de la aceituna ya que no se golpea ni sufre daños.


Poda

Se aplicarán siempre criterios de poda racional. Se intentara mantener siempre una alta relación hoja/madera y un volumen de seto adecuado. Se adecuarán los arboles al tipo de formación elegida para la mecanización, limitando el crecimiento a una altura de 3 ó 3,5 m. para permitir el paso de la cosechadora mecánica.
Se desaconseja la poda automática en línea debido al corte indiscriminado de brotes nuevos y viejos, disminuyendo la producción y la relación hoja/madera.


Control de plagas y enfermedades

Se plantea la defensa sanitaria del cultivo desde un punto de vista muy diferente al tradicional (tratamiento a calendario fijo), utilizando los mecanismos naturales de regulacion de poblaciones, teniendo en cuenta la necesaria protección del medio ambiente, la economia de la explotación y la necesidad, cada vez mayor. de obtener alimentos mas saludables para el consumidor, inclinandose por la via de limitar racionalmente el empleo de insecticidas y fungicidas de sintesis
Las decisiones de actuacion en toda explotacion bien gestionada desde el punto de vista fitosanitario deberian estar siempre apoyadas en datos objetivos tomados por un técnico en la propia explotación, empleando una metodologia eficaz. Pensamos que el papel de los tecnicos es indispensable en las tomas de decisiones en la protección fitosanitaria.
Como ya se ha dicho, en gran parte de las explotaciones olivareras se programan los tratamientos contra plagas y enfermedades a calendario fijo, sin ningún otro tipo de criterio que regule las decisiones adoptadas. Antes de decidir la realizacion de un determinado tratamiento deberiamos plantearnos una serie de cuestiones:
- ¿Es necesario realizar el tratamiento? - ¿Realizamos el/los tratamiento/s en el momento de mayor sensibilidad de la plaga? - ¿Hacemos conteos para determinar si el numero de insectos justifica un tratamiento? - ¿Empleamos los medios de control mas adecuados para resolver un determinado problema? - ¿La estrategia de lucha utilizada es la mas correcta?
Además, se vigilará que las aplicaciones se realicen empleando una maquinaria adecuada a cada tipo de tratamiento, vigilando asimismo su buen funcionamiento y su correcta regulacion y dosificacion.
Otros problemas importantes causados al olivar por hongos son la verticilosis (Verticillium dahliae), que en el estado actual de conocimiento sólo parece poder resolverse con garantías por la via del empleo de variedades tolerantes o técnicas de cultivo que disminuyen los factores de riesgo y no por la vía del empleo de portainjertos, ni por la aplicación de productos químicos; y el vivillo o aceituna jabonosa (Colletotrichum gloeosporioides), que causa problemas graves en los años humedos en muchas de las variedades, tanto al propio árbol como a las aceitunas. Esta enfermedad puede combatirse realizando tratamientos preventivos con caldos cúpricos. Existen igualmente variedades bastante tolerantes a esta enfermedad.
Problemas causados por determinados hongos de suelo (por ejemplo Phytophthora megasperma) que ocasionan la seca de arboles, solo parecen presentarse en condiciones de encharcamiento prolongado del suelo, problema que únicamente parece solucionarse aplicando adecuadas tecnicas de cultivo (drenaje, cultivo en lomos o caballones, etc.).


Recomendaciones para una buena producción de aceite

El aceite de oliva virgen es un zumo natural procedente de las aceitunas. Por ello, para obtener un buen zumo se debe partir de una buena fruta, entregando a la almazara aceitunas sanas.
Las recomendaciones son: · Controlar de forma adecuada las plagas y enfermedades. · Recoger la aceituna en la época de maduración óptima. · La utilización de sistemas de recolección que no deterioren el fruto. · Las aceitunas deben recogerse de las ramas del árbol, separando las que han caído días antes al suelo, ya que éstas estropean la calidad del aceite. · El transporte debe hacerse de modo que no se dañe el fruto. · Es fundamental transportar las aceitunas en cajas y entregándolas en la almazara el mismo día. deben desterrarse los sacos de plástico para el transporte, así como amontonar las aceitunas durante más de dos días.


Serie cuadernos técnicos de Acosta Aspersión
Eduardo Acosta

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bien, olivos de regadio, forcemos el olivo y obliguemosle a sobreproducir. Puestos a hacerlo, ¿porque hacerlo con agua dulce? ¿porque no hacerlo con aguas depuradas? Las desaladoras en levante español le vienen de maravilla a estas plantaciones de olivo de regadio.
¿se quiere agua para sobreexplotar los olivos? ¿se quiere dinero rapido y facil? Que quien quiera que lo haga, lo haga de forma que el agua necesaria en otra parte no se vea mermada.

http://www.infoagua.net/noticias/48/...ua-salada.aspx



 boletin infoagua

Categoría:
Riego del olivo con agua salada

Científicos de la Universidad de Córdoba establecen que algunas variedades del olivo toleran el riego con aguas salinas sin detrimento de la producción.

29/07/2009 Ámbito: España 


Científicos de la Universidad de Córdoba establecen que algunas variedades del olivo toleran el riego con aguas salinas sin detrimento de la producción. 


UCO-Tras más de nueve años de estudio, científicos del Departamento de Agronomía de la Universidad de Córdoba han podido concluir que "no hay diferencia ni en el crecimiento del olivo de variedades habituales como Picual, ni en la producción, ni en el tamaño o calidad del fruto entre un olivo regado con agua no salina y otro regado con agua salina", explica Ricardo Fernández-Escobar, responsable del proyecto financiado sobre todo gracias al Plan Nacional de Investigación.

Este hallazgo amplía las posibilidades de riego de los agricultores que se dedican al olivo, ya que las aguas salinas, frecuentes en tierras de pocas lluvias, en general no son beneficiosas para los cultivos ni aptas para el consumo humano. Sin embargo, este grupo científico ha descubierto que "las variedades más habituales en el cultivo (sobre todo la Picual), toleran hasta 6 gramos y medio de sal por litro de agua". Para hacerse una idea, esta medida supone un grado de salinidad 5 ó 6 veces menor a la salinidad marina.

"Se ha demostrado claramente que el riego mejora la producción". Por eso, cualquier descubrimiento en este sentido resulta positivo, sobre todo en lugares de poca agua (como Andalucía) donde hay que echar mano de este tipo de aguas.

Además, este grupo ha logrado averiguar que los olivos en general son bastante tolerantes al cloruro pero no así al sodio (ambos iones específicos de las sales). Para evitar el efecto pernicioso del sodio sobre una plantación de olivos "hay que añadir calcio al agua de riego -afirma el profesor Fernández-Escobar- ya que el calcio retiene el sodio en las raíces impidiendo que el sodio pase a la planta aérea y evitando así su toxicidad". De este modo, el agricultor, tras un análisis del agua con la que cuenta, puede tomar medidas para poder regar con ella sin consecuencias negativas.

El grupo de Ricardo Fernández-Escobar sigue trabajando en la mejora de la nutrición global del olivo y, como él mismo explica, "ahora estamos realizando ensayos desde Huelva a Jaén para que haya ejemplos directos en cada una de estas zonas de los aspectos importantes de la nutrición del olivar como son la deficiencia de potasio o el exceso de nitrógeno, que se aplica por costumbre pero genera muchos problemas ambientales y de producción".

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elreloj.com/article.php?id=24074

Un gran milagro aconteció aquí

El desierto del Néguev está siendo escenario de un acontecimiento agrícola sin precedentes: la sequía, según se ha podido comprobar, no pareciera afectar a los agricultores de Ramat HaNéguev. En lugar del riego con agua dulce, los agricultores han elaborado un sistema que funciona con agua salada, logrando un hecho sin precedentes a nivel mundial: una plantación de aceitunas, que ocupa una superficie de mil metros cuadrados y que, irrigada con agua salada, ofrece una producción cuatro veces mayor de la que se obtiene de una superficie de mil metros cuadrados irrigada por agua dulce. Se ha observado la ventaja del agua salada en el cultivo de tomates y viñedos, y hasta los tilapias (peces de agua dulce, Amnn en hebreo) parecen haberse acostumbrado ya al nuevo sistema.

Uno de los pioneros de cultivo en agua salada en el Néguev es Yoel de Malaj, miembro del kibutz Revivim. Así explica su éxito: Ya hemos intentado la utilización de agua salada, pero fracasamos por falta de conocimientos tecnológicos. Muchos fueron los escépticos en cuanto al éxito que podría tener el riego de cultivos con agua salada, extraída de una profundidad de trescientos metros. Comenzamos con algodón, pasando a aceitunas, melones, tomates, etc. Estamos recibiendo apoyo del Instituto Vulcani, de la Facultad de Agronomía, de la Universidad de Ben Gurión y del Instituto Blaustein de Sde Boker.

Actualmente, la plantación de aceitunas del kibutz Revivim es la más destacada de Israel. Como no existen restricciones en la utilización de agua salada en la zona sur del Néguev, el cultivo de aceitunas pasó a tener una reputación a nivel mundial. Los árboles fueron especialmente diseñados para la cosecha mecánica, con la ayuda de avanzadas maquinarias que, sujetas al tronco, sacuden fuertemente las ramas hasta arrojar las aceitunas al suelo. Parte de dichas maquinarias fueron perfeccionadas en Israel. Gracias a este avance en la industria del aceite de oliva, la zona está en condiciones de absorber y emplear a más población.

Este gran éxito despertó gran interés en el círculo de los grandes empresarios, quienes ya se encuentran en averiguaciones para la inversión en plantaciones de aceitunas.

El cultivo de aceitunas en agua salada en el Néguev estuvo precedido por otro avance científico: el cultivo de tomates, por ejemplo, donde se comprobó que cuanto más salada es el agua utilizada, más dulce es el fruto que se recoge. Y de ahí a las aceitunas no hubo más que un corto paso.

El principio del riego con agua salada funciona de la siguiente manera: la sal pone en funcionamiento la presión osmótica sobre la planta, lo que estimula la producción de azúcares, y así equilibra el porcentaje de sal. El cultivo de aceitunas, en especial, está caracterizado por la obtención de una producción más grasa.

Durante una serie de pruebas, los agricultores se sorprendieron al comprobar que los árboles ofrecen cosechas inimaginables: en la zona de la Galilea, donde se alcanza hasta el presente la media tonelada por cada mil metros cuadrados, se obtuvo una producción de dos toneladas de la misma superficie [Maariv].

Un invento israelí permite comunicación telefónica en Internet sin necesidad de servidor

En lugar de utilizar los métodos de la primera generación (conversación a través del ordenador) o el sistema de la segunda generación y también el actual (basado en conversaciones de teléfono a teléfono que se convierten en una conversación de Internet con un servidor del distribuidor de teléfonos), Apalio, una nueva empresa start-up israelí, propone la conversación de teléfono a teléfono después ser convertida en tecnología telefónica de Internet, sin intervención del distribuidor de teléfono y, en realidad, sin servidor alguno. El aparato de la empresa efectúa la comunicación con Internet, creando una entrada del cliente para la empresa de Internet, que incluye el teclado del nombre del usuario y el código.

De esta manera, el costo efectivo de la conversación es tan sólo el costo de una llamada local [Haaretz].

Haciendo florecer el desierto del Néguev

A menos de veinte kilómetros al sur, en Sde Boker, se encuentra la sepultura del primer Primer Ministro de Israel, David Ben Gurión, el santuario secular de su grandiosa visión de convertir el Néguev en el corazón de Israel. Ben Gurión se hubiese complacido con los piscicultores, quienes durante el último año han utilizado los elementos del desierto para producir alimento.

El cinturón septentrional del Néguev, entre Kiryat Gat y Beersheva, es un testimonio de éxito. Una alfombra verde de trigo invernal cubre los campos de los kibutz y moshav, una cesta de pan creada con la irrigación y los resueltos esfuerzos de asentamiento en los últimos cincuenta años.

Y sin embargo, no es el desierto realmente lo que florece aquí, dice el profesor Uriel Safriel del Instituto Blaustein para la Investigación del Desierto, en Sde Boker. Hemos convertido en un auténtico vergel las zonas semiáridas, al Norte del desierto propiamente dicho, nos dice. El resto lo hemos convertido en vergel de forma irregular. El objetivo en los primeros años -nos explica- era simplemente poner nuestras picas en todas partes en Israel. Lo que hicimos fue evitar que el terreno de pasto se convirtiera en desierto, transformándolo en tierras de cultivo.

En una región como esta, nada tiene más valor que el agua. Y desde 1989, la comisión nacional de recursos hidrológicos bombea aguas residuales tratadas, procedentes de la planta de reciclaje de la región de Dan, llevándolas hasta los kibutzim y poblaciones donde se aprovechan para la irrigación de árboles frutales y verduras. Casi la mitad del agua que se utiliza en el Néguev, sorprendentemente, procede de esta fuente reciclada: ciento quince millones de metros cúbicos al año. Este volumen se va a duplicar el año que viene en cuanto se acaben de construir varios depósitos enormes, incluyendo el proyecto del Fondo Nacional Judío en la zona noroccidental de Besor.

Los agricultores del desierto están explotando también una fuente prácticamente inagotable de agua caliente y salobre, extraída de una antigua capa freática a unos mil metros de profundidad en el desierto. El agua fue descubierta hace unas dos décadas, pero en un principio se pensó que no se podía utilizar.

Este uso ingenioso del agua salobre y residual para cultivar productos agrícolas de alta calidad en el desierto es principalmente el resultado de una estación de investigación agrícola, creada en 1981 en Ramat HaNéguev, una amplia meseta al suroeste de Beersheva. Científicos e investigadores han desarrollado métodos para que las plantas soporten mejor la salinidad del agua y han encontrado técnicas que permiten cultivar productos de primera clase con agua de segunda clase.

Las piscifactorías son una parte esencial dentro del ciclo agrícola, como se puede observar en Kadesh Barnea, una comunidad aislada de veinticinco familias que cultiva sesenta mil peces de San Pedro en lo alto del desierto arenoso, en la frontera con Egipto.

Y lo que Ben Gurión proclamaba como prueba definitiva, conseguir dominar las tierras baldas en el Sur, porque si el Estado no pone fin al desierto, el desierto pondrá fin al Estado, ha sido superada. Quién teme ahora que el desierto nos invada, cuando Israel cultiva peces en él? [Jerusalem Report].

Fuente: Embajada de Israel en España y Nuevo Mundo Israelita.

----------


## FEDE

> Muy bien, olivos de regadio, forcemos el olivo y obliguemosle a sobreproducir. Puestos a hacerlo, ¿porque hacerlo con agua dulce? ¿porque no hacerlo con aguas depuradas? Las desaladoras en levante español le vienen de maravilla a estas plantaciones de olivo de regadio.
> ¿se quiere agua para sobreexplotar los olivos? ¿se quiere dinero rapido y facil? Que quien quiera que lo haga, lo haga de forma que el agua necesaria en otra parte no se vea mermada.


No te enfades Ben-amar, y piensa un poco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  esas tierras del levante que se riegan con agua del Tajo o del Segura, digo las que tienen derecho a regadío, no las que no lo tienen, (no nos engañemos), se van a regar esten sembradas de (sandias, etc.) o esten sembradas de (olivos), el mismo agua van a gastar, la diferencia está en que hay muchas produciones de hortalizas, y frutas que se tiran, con lo cual el agricultor despues de emplear su dinero lo pierde, y todavía no he visto que se tire un litro de aceite de oliva.

Un saludo y un abrazo.  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> No te enfades Ben-amar, y piensa un poco  esas tierras del levante que se riegan con agua del Tajo o del Segura, digo las que tienen derecho a regadío, no las que no lo tienen, (no nos engañemos), se van a regar esten sembradas de (sandias, etc.) o esten sembradas de (olivos), el mismo agua van a gastar, la diferencia está en que hay muchas produciones de hortalizas, y frutas que se tiran, con lo cual el agricultor despues de emplear su dinero lo pierde, y todavía no he visto que se tire un litro de aceite de oliva.
> 
> Un saludo y un abrazo.


No me enfado Fede, pero entiendo que un cultivo de secano reconvertido en regadio mermando ese agua a otros a la vez que imposibilita la opcion a otros para regar sus tierras, que SI que son de cultivos de regadio, pues como que no me entra en la cabeza.
Dices que no has visto tirar el aceite,...SI que lo has visto, solo que no te has percatado. El aceite se vende a granel a Italia, recoger el dinero prontito, y a otros paises que luego lo venden a otros paises y a nosotros mismos como propio, con esta practica se le pierde el valor a nuestro aceite, que redunda en beneficio de paises terceros. 
SI que se tira el aceite, aunque sea de otra manera mas sutil y parezca otra cosa. Son tan agonias que renuncian al verdaero beneficio de la cosecha.

----------


## FEDE

> No me enfado Fede, pero entiendo que un cultivo de secano reconvertido en regadio mermando ese agua a otros a la vez que imposibilita la opcion a otros para regar sus tierras, que SI que son de cultivos de regadio, pues como que no me entra en la cabeza.
> Dices que no has visto tirar el aceite,...SI que lo has visto, solo que no te has percatado. El aceite se vende a granel a Italia, recoger el dinero prontito, y a otros paises que luego lo venden a otros paises y a nosotros mismos como propio, con esta practica se le pierde el valor a nuestro aceite, que redunda en beneficio de paises terceros. 
> *SI que se tira el aceite, aunque sea de otra manera mas sutil y parezca otra cosa. Son tan agonias que renuncian al verdaero beneficio de la cosecha.*


Ese es otro problema Ben-amar, me voy ya a la cama que me tengo que levantar a las 4 y so la 1 y pico ya, mañana seguiremos comentando. :Smile: 

Un saludo y un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Si el aceite escaseara.... Pero sobra por todos los lados. Y salvo por la compra detallista, muchas cooperativas se ven negras para colocar el aceite a un precio aceptable.

Ahora con plantaciones intensivas, además de esquilmar el suelo y gastar un agua que no se tiene, produce kilos de aceituna pero con un rendimiento muy bajo de aceite. De hecho, por la zona de las mías, la gente no quiere el aceite procedente de regadío cuando se sabe que es de allí.

Luego llegan las grandes superficies y las grandes distribuidoras, mezclan varios tipos de aceite y dan el pego que da gusto.

 En aceite hay sobreproducción, y la hiperexplotación del olivar sólo va en contra del sector y del medio ambiente.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

España es el primer productor mundial en aceite de oliva, y creo que debe seguir siendolo, pero debe mejorar mucho en exportación y en modernización.

http://www.extremadura-web.com/oliva...article&sid=44

Hace ya tiempo que el olivar superintensivo se encuentra ya consolidado como sistema de cultivo rentable, estable y duradero. 
Atrás quedan los tiempos en que se creía (motivado por inciertos estudios de investigadores de Córdoba) que el olivar superintensivo había que arrancarlo a los siete años de su plantación porque habia una drástica disminución de la producción y que los costes de poda no compensarían a los de producción. 
Pues bien, el tiempo nos ha dado la razón a quienes apostamos por este método de cultivo, en contra de las voces de muchos que nos tildaban de locos y de querer arruinar a los olivicultores (muchos recordarán esas palabras)


Ahora prácticamente en todas las zonas olivareras de España y del mundo han aparecido empresas de reciente creación o reconvertidas de otros cultivos que dicen saber de olivar superintensivo, pero ¿y la práctica que tenemos los pioneros de este sistema que apostamos por el superintensivo hace ya más de diez años? No cabe duda que se han cometido errores en un principio pero actualmente ya se tiene controlado todo el sistema de plantación y de manejo del olivar superintensivo, y son empresas como la nuestra las que hemos estudiado este sistema y conocemos a la perfección la implantación y desarrollo de este cultivo, mientras que las empresas que ahora empiezan cometerán los errores que nosotros ya hemos resuelto hace años. 
Pero el ingenuo olivicultor que se deja embaucar por estas empresas sin experiencia tendrá una plantación que podrá tener problemas en la formación o problemas de base por la elección inadecuada del marco de plantación, por una incorrecta alineación de las calles, o por una excesiva distancia entre caminos de servicio, pero ¿y si la planta utilizada no es fiable? Y si la plantación no da cosecha al tercer año, o simplemente la planta estaba afectada por un virus procedente de un viverista sin escrúpulos (y sin registro oficial) que aprovecha la actual coyuntura del mercado? 
El futuro del olivar superintensivo está segurado con la actual y previsible coyuntura de los mercados de los aceites. Esto justifica las grandes inversiones que vienen realizando los grandes grupos aceiteros españoles e inversionistas en busca de estabilidad para su dinero. Por poner un ejemplo sólo Irlanda importa al año 9,5 millones de litros de aceite, eso significa que necesitamos unas 5.000-6.000 Has. de superintensivo sólo para cubrir la demanda de éste pais, y no es de los que más consume. 
No hay que tener miedo de las grandes plantaciones que se están realizando puesto que el mercado es capaz de absorver todo ese aceite extra que se va a producir. Se calcula que en España existen actualmente unas 30.000 Has. de olivar superintensivo, lo que demuestra que la superficie de este sistema de cultivo todavía es pequeña en comparacion con la destinada a la producción de otros tipos de grasas vegetales. 
A nivel mundial la producción (y consumo) de aceite de oliva sólo representa el 3% del total de grasas vegetales, mientras que los aceites de soja representan un 31%, los de girasol un 13% o un 17% los de palma. Esto nos indica que cuanto más suban los precios de las demás grasas vegetales (por su consumo, gastos de producción y actualmente por su utilización como biocombustibles) más competitivo será el aceite de oliva y aparecerán nuevos huecos de mercado que actualmente se decanta por aceites más baratos. La cotización mundial del aceite de girasol se ha incrementado un 135%, esto unido a que el consumidor reconoce las excelencias del sabor, la calidad y el efecto beneficioso del aceite de oliva, hace que la demanda de aceite de oliva todavía tenga un largo futuro por delante. *Actualmente se están abriendo nuevos mercados como la India, China o Japón, donde la demanda de aceite virgen extra es creciente y palpable.* 
El olivar en general y en concreto el olivar superintensivo, por sus menores costes de producción, tiene un futuro asegurado. 
Sólo nos queda poder utilizar otras variedades además de la arbequina para conseguir una diversificación en las calidades y las características del aceite, no porque el aceite de arbequina no sea bueno, que de hecho es excelente y muy apreciado a nivel internacionesl, sino para conseguir otros sabores que puedan conquistar otros mercados que actualmente consumen otras grasas vegetales. Para ello nuestra empresa y nuestro vivero se encuentra estudiando otras variedades alternativas y estamos en condiciones de afirmar que próximamente dispondremos de alternativas reales y con futuro. 
Queda un largo camino por recorrer en el olivar superintensivo, sólo estamos empezando. 

Eduardo Acosta Rangel 
Director técnico de Acosta Aspersión, S.L. 
Gerente de Viverolivo

----------


## jasg555

Eso ya es conocido desde hace décadas. Pero aperturas como el mercado americano, sólo sirvió para aumentar espectacularmente la producción y tener incluso menos beneficios.

Es una labor de política estatal. Las cooperativas poco pueden hacer, están en manos de la especulación del gran distribuidor, que marca el precio o te lo comes, porque lo trae de turquía u otra zona.

La verdad es que el cultivo del olivar tiene un exceso tremendo de producción, y ahora mismo se sostiene a éstos precios (que no son el pvp) por las subvenciones europeas.
Cuando desaperezcan, que será pronto, y con el aumento actual de producción, muchas desaparecerán, serán acebuches. Entre ellas las mías, que llevo varios años con unos 1500 euros anuales de pérdida.

----------


## ben-amar

Siendo que antes de introducir esta variante de cultivo y dedicarse a sobreexplotar los olivos ya habia excedentes de aceite, que tenian que almacenar y con gastos subvencionados, despues de vender a granel ese aceite, en vez de darle valor embotellando, a paises como Italia (que despues revendian como propio), ahora, con las cosechas forzadas, los excedentes son mayores.
Verdaderamente un futuro maravilloso, tan maravilloso que aun necesitan del subsidio por olivo

----------


## FEDE

> Eso ya es conocido desde hace décadas. Pero aperturas como el mercado americano, sólo sirvió para aumentar espectacularmente la producción y tener incluso menos beneficios.
> 
> Es una labor de política estatal. Las cooperativas poco pueden hacer, están en manos de la especulación del gran distribuidor, que marca el precio o te lo comes, porque lo trae de turquía u otra zona.
> 
> La verdad es que el cultivo del olivar tiene un exceso tremendo de producción, y ahora mismo se sostiene a éstos precios (que no son el pvp) por las subvenciones europeas.
> *Cuando desaperezcan, que será pronto, y con el aumento actual de producción, muchas desaparecerán, serán acebuches. Entre ellas las mías, que llevo varios años con unos 1500 euros anuales de pérdida*.


No solo las tuyas Jasg555, seran muchas, como han dicho o te modernizas o mueres.
Mi padre tiene unos 200 olivos lo digo por dercir algo, la verdad es que no se la cantidad exacta de arboles que son, aquí te dejo una foto. 

Voy a lo que comentas sobre las perdidas de 1500 euros anuales, mi padre no es que le cuesten el dinero porque los sembro el hace unos 8 años cuando se jubilo, ya que siempre este terreno lo había sembrado de avena para el ganado, no obtiene subvencion niguna ya que no la ha solicitado, los sembro a mano, los rego a lo primero, como hace Sergi a garrafas por no poner el goteo, los ha labrado con una azada, los susfata con una mochila cargada al hombro, los poda el, los injertos tambien los hace el y las aceitunas las cogemos entre la familia y cuando las vende no llegas a sacar el jornal de cojerlas.
Lo que pasa, es que el alli se distrae, le gusta el campo, pero no para vivir de el, el dia que el no pueda o falte, espero tarde muchos años  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  el olivar no se que va ha ser de el, porque para mantenerlo tiene que ser así a fuerza de sacrifício o dejarlo abandonado, por eso se que el olivar superintensivo es el futuro.

Un saludo  :Smile: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

> No solo las tuyas Jasg555, seran muchas, como han dicho o te modernizas o mueres.
> Mi padre tiene unos 200 olivos lo digo por dercir algo, la verdad es que no se la cantidad exacta de arboles que son, aquí te dejo una foto. 
> 
> Voy a lo que comentas sobre las perdidas de 1500 euros anuales, mi padre no es que le cuesten el dinero porque los sembro el hace unos 8 años cuando se jubilo, ya que siempre este terreno lo había sembrado de avena para el ganado, no obtiene subvencion niguna ya que no la ha solicitado, los sembro a mano, los rego a lo primero, como hace Sergi a garrafas por no poner el goteo, los ha labrado con una azada, los susfata con una mochila cargada al hombro, los poda el, los injertos tambien los hace el y las aceitunas las cogemos entre la familia y cuando las vende no llegas a sacar el jornal de cojerlas.
> Lo que pasa, es que el alli se distrae, le gusta el campo, pero no para vivir de el, el dia que el no pueda o falte, espero tarde muchos años  el olivar no se que va ha ser de el, porque para mantenerlo tiene que ser así a fuerza de sacrifício o dejarlo abandonado, por eso se que el olivar superintensivo es el futuro.
> 
> Un saludo 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Es que para el pequeño agricultor, el tener unos pocos alivos, ha sido siempre el ingreso del invierno igual que los frutales en verano. Ha sido siempre con vistas a continuar los ingresos que faltan de la huerta y ha sido siempre, como todo lo demas, con la ayuda de la familia.
Ahora, con un olivo (es un decir), se quieren tener beneficios abundantes desde el primer dia.

Por cierto, preciosa foto, dime, los olivos ¿estan por el parque de Maria Luisa? Lo digo por la nieve :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa zona para tener un olivar y una cosa... esa herencia no puedes perderla... aunque no puedas llevarlas, pero ese lugar que siempre te acompañe... Y que siga disfrutando ese hombre con sus tierras muchos años más, porque sé, que tiene que disfrutar muchissssiiiimmmmmooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saludos. :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

> No solo las tuyas Jasg555, seran muchas, como han dicho o te modernizas o mueres.
> Mi padre tiene unos 200 olivos lo digo por dercir algo, la verdad es que no se la cantidad exacta de arboles que son, aquí te dejo una foto. 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Sí Fede, pero las mías se plantaron antes de la guerra de Cuba, es decir que tienen entre 110 y 120 años, de la familia de mi suegro. Tengo otras 60 que planté yo personalmente hace 15. Esas últimas tienen agua por goteo debido a una compensación por una cacicada del alcalde. Agua que sólo utilizo en casos de extrema sequía para que no se sequen. Por dos motivos, por conciencia ecológica y porque es agua con contador de grifo para consumo, una pasta. Este año no se ha regado ni una gota.

Esas olivas, hasta que entraron los especuladores y mangantes que invirtieron su negro dinero en el campo, daban dinero como complemento, debido a que el precio del aceite era suficiente. Ahora el precio es bastante bajo en origen.

Como ves, esa gente entra, enmierda el sector, esquilman, arruinan acuíferos, etc... y cuando lo dejen hecho unos zorros harán como con la construcción, huir con el botín dejando detrás tierra quemada. Y a exprimir otro sector.




> Es que para el pequeño agricultor, el tener unos pocos alivos, ha sido siempre el ingreso del invierno igual que los frutales en verano. Ha sido siempre con vistas a continuar los ingresos que faltan de la huerta y ha sido siempre, como todo lo demas, con la ayuda de la familia.
> Ahora, con un olivo (es un decir), se quieren tener beneficios abundantes desde el primer dia.
> 
> Por cierto, preciosa foto, dime, los olivos ¿estan por el parque de Maria Luisa? Lo digo por la nieve


Efectivamente, la gente del campo trabajaba en diversas ocupaciones. Tenían algo de ganado, algo de cereal, y en Andalucía trabajaban en las fincas de los señoritos.
Como las rentas por esos trabajos eran ridículas, el olivar les daba el complemento necesario para vivir dignamente.

Para los que no lo entiendan es el equivalente al antiguo pluriempleo, y a las actuales horas extra, trabajos complementarios o ingresos extra que mucha gente tiene para complementar y sueldo.

Pero hoy en día, para que uno se haga rico, es necesario que se j*d*n dos mil personas.

Y así nos va.

En el caso de esos olivos de la Pedrera de regadío, alguien ha dicho por arriba que a lo mejor antes tenían sandías y no les eran rentables por lo que se pasó al olivo. Prueba de que si las sandías no eran rentables, no se debe de subvencionar vía agua otra planatación. No juegan con las mismas cartas.

----------


## FEDE

> Por cierto, preciosa foto, dime, los olivos ¿estan por el parque de Maria Luisa? Lo digo por la nieve


Gracias Ben-amar, la foto es de la nevada que cayo en Carmona el dia 10 de Enero de éste año y no no estan por el Parque de Maria Luisa  :Big Grin:  aquí te dejo dos fotos de hace unos años.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

En la casa que se ve al lado de la palmera, me he criado yo, y por debajo se ven los olivos, la fecha de la foto de abajo es 6 de Enero de 2006, y la de arriba 12 de Agosto de 2006.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Como ves, esa gente entra, enmierda el sector, esquilman, arruinan acuíferos, etc... y cuando lo dejen hecho unos zorros harán como con la construcción, huir con el botín dejando detrás tierra quemada. Y a exprimir otro sector.


Me parece muy mal que generalices, refiriendote a esa gente.
Yo conosco ha varios agricultores que han tenido que arrancar los olivos tradicionales y sembrar arbequinos intensivos, porque como tu has dicho antes llevas varios años con perdidas, y son personas muy honrradas, como en todos los gremios habra gente sin escrupulos, pero en el gremio de los agricultores creo que es una minoría.

----------


## ben-amar

El pequeño agricultor lo que trata es de es de mantener a su familia u obtener unos ingresos que le ayuden a asegurarse un capital que le permita vivir sin necesidad de recursos ajenos. Son los que menos daño hacen. O se adaptan o pierden lo que tienen, siempre hay especuladores con ojo avizor.
Ocurre con esto y ocurre con los regantes del levante.
Son los grandes terratenientes lo que con tal de aumentar su ya mas que desahogada economia, tratan de obtener siempre mas y mas; son esos a los que no les importa si se terminan los recursos, siempre pueden cambiar de aires.

----------


## jasg555

> Me parece muy mal que generalices, refiriendote a esa gente.
> Yo conosco ha varios agricultores que han tenido que arrancar los olivos tradicionales y sembrar arbequinos intensivos, porque como tu has dicho antes llevas varios años con perdidas, y son personas muy honrradas, como en todos los gremios habra gente sin escrupulos, pero en el gremio de los agricultores creo que es una minoría.


Esas personas son parte de las perjudicadas de las que hablo.

Además de haberse arruinado, han tenido que invertir en arrancar, arreglar el terreno y sembrar de nuevo, además de conseguir la concesión de agua, que no sé cómo una persona normal la puede conseguir si no la tenía antes.

Como ves, el negocio no ha sido muy rentable para ellos, varios años sin ganar un duro hasta que las nuevas produzcan algo y sean rentables. Más aún, si son pequeños van a ser devorados igual y van a tener que vender sus explotaciones al tiburón aceitero que les ronda. Lo único que han hecho es facilitarle el trabajo.

 No es una cuestión de economía, es una cuestión de arrasar con todo a cualquier precio.

Si el olivar tradicional no tuviera la competencia desleal de esos tiburones, seguiría siendo rentable, dando un aceite de excelente calidad, como siempre ha sido.
 Cuando el sector explote, los olivares tradicionales que queden serán los más apreciados, precisamente porque no dependen del regadío, algo que tendrá que desaparecer en ésta España escasa de recursos hídricos.

 Yo no digo que no sean honradas, pero han contribuído al desastre.

 Y que no te siente mal una opinión basada en una cruda realidad, hay que ser más objetivo, sin mezclar sentimientos personales.

----------


## FEDE

> ```
> 
> Esas personas son parte de las perjudicadas de las que hablo. Además de haberse arruinado, han tenido que invertir en arrancar, arreglar el terreno y sembrar de nuevo, además de conseguir la concesión de agua, que no sé cómo una persona normal la puede conseguir si no la tenía antes.Como ves, el negocio no ha sido muy rentable para ellos, varios años sin ganar un duro hasta que las nuevas produzcan algo y sean rentables. Más aún, si son pequeños van a ser devorados igual y van a tener que vender sus explotaciones al tiburón aceitero que les ronda. Lo único que han hecho es facilitarle el trabajo. 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Esas personas, despues de años de perdida se han modernizado, y hoy estan contentas, porque pueden mantener a su familia, con un trabajo menos esclavizado. 
> 
> ...


Me sienta mal que se generalice, cuando se generaliza ¡sin más! metiendo a todo el mundo en el mismo saco.


Creo que hay que entender, que la mecanización por suerte o por desgracia, es la que mueve este mundo y sin ella viviríamos como viven en Cuba.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Es posible que gracias a eso, en el futuro vivamos como en la República Dominicana, aún peor que en Cuba. Al menos los cubanos no son analfabetos.

Pero en fin, es la moda de la huída hacia adelante, en lugar de atacar el problema de base, que es el exceso de producción.
 Ya veremos lo que pasa en los próximos años con el exceso de producción debido a los cultivos intesivos y esa pobre gente con la inversión realizada no se pueda mantener, ¿Entonces comenzaremos con los olivos transgénicos? ¿alguna nueva técnica novedosa?

En Martos tengo conocidos que practican la técnica del "no laboreo" y están consiguiendo unos resultados excelentes, con menos gastos y unos rendimientos muy, pero que muy aceptables. Sin regar y cosechando con la vara vibradora, que tampoco es "p´a tanto".

----------


## FEDE

> Es posible que gracias a eso, en el futuro vivamos como en la República Dominicana, aún peor que en Cuba. Al menos los cubanos no son analfabetos.
> 
> Pero en fin, es la moda de la huída hacia adelante, en lugar de atacar el problema de base, que es el exceso de producción.
> Ya veremos lo que pasa en los próximos años con el exceso de producción debido a los cultivos intesivos y esa pobre gente con la inversión realizada no se pueda mantener, ¿Entonces comenzaremos con los olivos transgénicos? ¿alguna nueva técnica novedosa?
> 
> En Martos tengo conocidos que practican la técnica del "no laboreo" y están consiguiendo unos resultados excelentes, con menos gastos y unos rendimientos muy, pero que muy aceptables. Sin regar y cosechando con la vara vibradora, que tampoco es "p´a tanto".


Yo creo qué no he dicho, que los cubanos sean analfabetos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y no, no creo que lleguemos a vivir como viven en La República Dominicana.

La mayoria de los cultivos tienden a buscar la mecanización, porque trabajar en el campo es muy duro, y hay poca gente que lo quiera trabajar, pero eso solo lo sabe el que lo a trabajado.

Para que un producto sea rentable, debe de cubrir costes y el mayor coste que tiene un olivar tradicional, es la mano de obra, de la recogida de la aceituna, el cual casi no llega a pagar.

En cuanto ha que hay exceso de producción de aceite de oliva, creo que te equivocas, lo que pasa es que todavía resulta caro y hay otros aceites vegetales como girasol o soja mas baratos.

----------


## jasg555

> Yo creo qué no he dicho, que los cubanos sean analfabetos  y no, no creo que lleguemos a vivir como viven en La República Dominicana.
> 
> La mayoria de los cultivos tienden a buscar la mecanización, porque trabajar en el campo es muy duro, y hay poca gente que lo quiera trabajar, pero eso solo lo sabe el que lo a trabajado.
> 
> Para que un producto sea rentable, debe de cubrir costes y el mayor coste que tiene un olivar tradicional, es la mano de obra, de la recogida de la aceituna, el cual casi no llega a pagar.
> 
> *En cuanto ha que hay exceso de producción de aceite de oliva, creo que te equivocas, lo que pasa es que todavía resulta caro y hay otros aceites vegetales como girasol o soja mas baratos*.


Con el camino a seguir que se lleva actualmente, que es una industria y una agricultura globalizada, buscando el último céntimo de beneficio y produciendo sin mirar en las consecuencias que tendrá pasado mañana, teminaremos viviendo no como en la Rep. Dominicana, sino como en Haití, que son los criados de los anteriores.

Hay un exceso tremendo de producción, que va a crecer en los próximos años de manera muy importante.
El precio del aceite para el productor es bastante bajo, dominado por los grandes compradores. Sin embargo el precio para el consumidor es tremendamente alto. Más aún cuando los Mercadonas, Hipercores, y demás calaña compran aceites buenos, menos buenos y malos para luego mezclarlos sabiamente y sacar un producto, que si bien sigue siendo caro para el público general, ha sido muy bajo para el productor y a ellos les queda un margen amplísimo de ganancia.

 Esa pobre gente, que, como dices, ha invertido bastante en nuevos cultivos y en estar muchos años sin sacarle un duro, se darán cuenta cuando tengan su explotación a pleno rendimiento y esperen conseguir sus ansiados beneficios por lo intensivo de los mismos y los ahorros de la mecanización, de que los precios no subirán o (lo más seguro bajarán) por la sobreproducción que ellos y muchos como ellos han creado. Arrastrando a los demás a la ruína.

Y si el precio se niegan a bajarlo, entonces, como ya está empezando a ocurrir, los grandes distribuidores traerán el aceite del Magreb o de cualquier zona en la cual el precio sea bajo, que es lo que realmente interesa.

Esa agricultura está tomando el camino que recorrieron otras industrias anteriormente con resultados nefastos, como fueron entre otros muchos ejemplos la del tejido en levante. La cual por alta producción y bajo precio desbancó hace años a los alemanes y países bajos. Pero actualmente tienen que cerrar porque en Asia lo hacen aún mucho más barato.

Cuando se juega a la "alta producción" Y "bajo precio" siempre hay alguien que va producir más cantidad y más barato que tú.

La única salida que le queda a la agricultura española, entre ellas a la del olivar, vid y similares es igual a la que apostaron algunos empresarios del Tejido español, y no es otro que la calidad y producción controlada.
 En valdepeñas con la vid ya se han dado cuenta, y han empezado a arrancar vides de poca calidad y a dejar de producir vino malo y alcohol de quemar. Ahora se están centrando en criar bastante calidad y unos caldos que en los certámenes a ciegas no tiene que envidiar a los de otras zonas de más prestigio. Ellos sobrevivirán.

El olivar, como le pasa a la vid, la única solución viable que le queda es por reducir el área de explotación y crear un aceite de auténtica calidad, no las bazofias que se ven en los supermercados. En ese momento el precio podrá ser interesante para el agricultor y le permitirá vivir dignamente.

 Y esa calidad en el aceite no se consigue con el cultivo intensivo, sino con el tradicional.

Pero bueno, que haga  cada uno lo que le de la gana. Mi intención no es evangelizar a nadie en nada. La razón por la que me metí en éste debate, *es la que interesa en un foro de embalses*. Y no es otra que me parece inmoral, que un cultivo que puede salir adelante en secano, se apunte a la esquilmación de acuíferos. Y mucho peor aún, que se derroche el agua del ATS en una sinrazón tan tremenda como lo que retrató Cantarín con los olivos de la Pedrera.

 Eso es lo que realmente me importa en un medio de debate como en el que estamos.

----------


## FEDE

> Con el camino a seguir que se lleva actualmente, que es una industria y una agricultura globalizada, buscando el último céntimo de beneficio y produciendo sin mirar en las consecuencias que tendrá pasado mañana, teminaremos viviendo no como en la Rep. Dominicana, sino como en Haití, que son los criados de los anteriores.


Creo que eso no te lo crees ni tu, pero bueno....




> Hay un exceso tremendo de producción, que va a crecer en los próximos años de manera muy importante.
> El precio del aceite para el productor es bastante bajo, dominado por los grandes compradores. Sin embargo el precio para el consumidor es tremendamente alto. Más aún cuando los Mercadonas, Hipercores, y demás calaña compran aceites buenos, menos buenos y malos para luego mezclarlos sabiamente y sacar un producto, que si bien sigue siendo caro para el público general, ha sido muy bajo para el productor y a ellos les queda un margen amplísimo de ganancia.


Si hubiera un tremendo exceso de producción, el aceite de oliva estaría más barato que el de semillas y no haría falta mezclarlos como dices.




> Esa pobre gente, que, como dices, ha invertido bastante en nuevos cultivos y en estar muchos años sin sacarle un duro, se darán cuenta cuando tengan su explotación a pleno rendimiento y esperen conseguir sus ansiados beneficios por lo intensivo de los mismos y los ahorros de la mecanización, de que los precios no subirán o (lo más seguro bajarán) por la sobreproducción que ellos y muchos como ellos han creado. Arrastrando a los demás a la ruína.
> 
> Y si el precio se niegan a bajarlo, entonces, como ya está empezando a ocurrir, los grandes distribuidores traerán el aceite del Magreb o de cualquier zona en la cual el precio sea bajo, que es lo que realmente interesa.


Estos agricultores, de momento como te he dicho antes, estan contentos, el que tiene concesión de agua e incluso alguno sín tener agua, en tierras de secano, estan ampliando el cultivo y no creo que son los que han llevado a la ruina a los agricultores tradicionales, si no el que inventó la máquina de cosechar estas aceitunas, porque si no lo las cultivan ellos las cultivaran otros como dices, aquí o en otros paises y créo que será mejor que sea aquí, y sigamos exportando en vez de importar.




> Esa agricultura está tomando el camino que recorrieron otras industrias anteriormente con resultados nefastos, como fueron entre otros muchos ejemplos la del tejido en levante. La cual por alta producción y bajo precio desbancó hace años a los alemanes y países bajos. Pero actualmente tienen que cerrar porque en Asia lo hacen aún mucho más barato.
> 
> Cuando se juega a la "alta producción" Y "bajo precio" siempre hay alguien que va producir más cantidad y más barato que tú.
> 
> La única salida que le queda a la agricultura española, entre ellas a la del olivar, vid y similares es igual a la que apostaron algunos empresarios del Tejido español, y no es otro que la calidad y producción controlada.
> En valdepeñas con la vid ya se han dado cuenta, y han empezado a arrancar vides de poca calidad y a dejar de producir vino malo y alcohol de quemar. Ahora se están centrando en criar bastante calidad y unos caldos que en los certámenes a ciegas no tiene que envidiar a los de otras zonas de más prestigio. Ellos sobrevivirán.
> 
> El olivar, como le pasa a la vid, la única solución viable que le queda es por reducir el área de explotación y crear un aceite de auténtica calidad, no las bazofias que se ven en los supermercados. En ese momento el precio podrá ser interesante para el agricultor y le permitirá vivir dignamente.
> 
> ...


Te he subrayado en lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, y me metí en este debate, como he dicho antes, por aclarar que si el dueño de ese olivar que retrató Cantarín, tiene concesión de riego puede sembrar lo que a el, le paresca mas razonable o rentable, aunque a algunos le paresca inmoral, a lo mejor si sembrara tomates y sandias, aún gastando la misma agua, aunque los tuviera que tirar, no os parecería inmoral.

----------


## jasg555

> Creo que eso no te lo crees ni tu, pero bueno....


Pos fueno, pos fale. Podemos seguir, has empezado por Cuba, ya vamos por Haití, hay muchos más paises.








> Te he subrayado en lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, y me metí en este debate, como he dicho antes, por aclarar que si el dueño de ese olivar que retrató Cantarín, tiene concesión de riego puede sembrar lo que a el, le paresca mas razonable o rentable, aunque a algunos le paresca inmoral, a lo mejor si sembrara tomates y sandias, aún gastando la misma agua, aunque los tuviera que tirar, no os parecería inmoral.


A mí y a muchos nos parece inmoral. Al igual que sembrar sandías con el agua del ATS. Lo que tendría que sembrar son productos adaptados al clima y a la disponibilidad de agua de la zona. No creo tampoco que la humedad ambiental de la Pedrera le haga mucho bien al olivo, que da todo lo que tiene en ambientes más secos.

Más aún, me parece ilegal, o rayando la ilegalidad utilizar un agua subvencionada por todos los españoles y detraída injustamente de otra cuenca que la necesita más, *en un cultivo del que actualmente hay excedentes, y cuya producción puede sacarse adelante en España sin regadíos.*
Pero en esa zona, en cuanto al uso del ATS están acostumbrados a la ilegalidad. Ampliación de regadíos y roturación de nuevas tierras desde 1996. cuando está totalmente prohibido (más de el doble), robo directo del agua del canal del ATS, como ha probado y documentado Greenpeace, etc, etc... Tantas y tantas barbaridades permitidas, consentidas y amparadas por los políticos locales y regionales, apoyados por un pasotismo inexplicable de los nacionales.

Y para que veas que no es una manía persecutoria el considerar inmoral el regadío de un olivar con agua del ATS, igualmente me lo parece el riego con aspersores que ví el otro día en la recula de Buendía de girasoles no de aceite, sino de consumo de boca. Aunque en éste último caso, al menos el agua no se la tienen que traer desde 450 km ni emplear cientos de miles de kw subvencionados en su transporte.

En cuanto a las olivas, no falta mucho para que se empiecen a promocionar los arranques por exceso de producción, y no serán precisamente las que menos agua gastan las primeras.

 Pero bueno, ancha es Castilla, y más anchas sus espaldas.  Desde luego estoy seguro que viendo los chanchullos que se están haciendo, si la situación fuera al revés, los alcarreños iban a ver el agua que fluyera por levante en cromos.

Afortunadamente, de una forma u otra creo que ya queda poco para que éste dislate sea sólo un mal recuerdo. Lo más dos o tres lustros.

----------


## ben-amar

Habiamos comenzado con el tema de que se estaba convirtiendo un cultivo de secano en regadio. Es cierto que hay muchas zonas que tienen concesiones de agua y han cambiado el cultivo.
Lo mismo que se esta haciendo con el olivar se comienza a hacer con los viñedos, lo he visto.
En lo que creo que no debemos entrar es en catalogar la moralidad de nadie o falta de ella.
El que tiene el agua, hablo de los pequeños agricultores, trata de obtener los ingresos que le hacen falta para mantener a su familia de una forma desahogada y ofrecerle lo mejor. El tema es para que lo solucione quien lo tiene que solucionar. Podemos estar en desacuerdo pero lo que entiendo que no podemos hacer, ni debemos, es juzgarlos.

----------


## ivanmilitar

en esta sección de agricultura me gustaría decir ( como agricultor que soy), que voy a estar de acuerdo con jasg555(sin que sirva de precedente,jejeje!) en que España a de distinguirse a nivel internacional y tb local en la calidad de sus productos, de nada sirve producir grandes cantidades sin calidad, porque hay países que consiguen producir a mucho menos de la mitad de costes que nosotros, la única forma de mantener nuestro lugar en el mercado interncional es a base de calidad. un claro ejemplo ( como bien expuso jasg555) es el tema de los tejidos y el calzado. sólo han sobrevivido las empresas que han apostado por la calidad y eso ha de darnos una idea para todos los demás sectores de la economía. España a de demostrar que no es un país tercermundista y que es capaz de tener los mejores productos del mundo!! y como se me iba a olvidar.... las denominaciones de origen son un arma excepcional en este mercado tannnn globalizado. arriba los ajos de pedroñeras, el aceite de Jaén, los limones de Murcia, las naranjas de Valencia, las cerezas del Valle del Jerte, y así podríamos seguir toda la mañana, pero no hay tanto tiempo.....

----------


## FEDE

Como dije en un principio, me reafirmo.
Pienso que cualquier agricultor, como empresario que es, puede invertir su dinero en lo que le de la gana, faltaría más que fuerán a decirle lo que tiene o no tiene que sembrar.

Si la tierra esta declarada de regadíos regara con el agua que tenga asignada y si es de secano pues no podrán regar, en el Levante, en Cataluña o en cualquier parte de España.

Las subvenciones no deberían existir, así no habría tanto golfo, ni tantos chanchullos.

Los olivos tradicionales desgraciadamente no son rentables por el coste de la recogida de la aceituna, pero a lo mejor si tiene muchas hectáreas puede vivir de ellas, lo que es una realidad es que por lo menos por la zona de Sevilla se han arrancado muchos y creo que se seguirán arrancando, en cambio todos los años hay nuevas plantaciones de olivar superintensivo.

Como ha dicho Ben-amar creo que no debemos catalogar la moralidad de nadie o falta de ella.

Por ultimo decir que el aceite de la variedad arbequino intensivo es de calidad suprema, y el que no se lo crea que busque información.

----------


## jasg555

> en esta sección de agricultura me gustaría decir ( como agricultor que soy), *que voy a estar de acuerdo con jasg555(sin que sirva de precedente,jejeje!)* en que España a de distinguirse a nivel internacional y tb local en la calidad de sus productos, de nada sirve producir grandes cantidades sin calidad, porque hay países que consiguen producir a mucho menos de la mitad de costes que nosotros, la única forma de mantener nuestro lugar en el mercado interncional es a base de calidad. un claro ejemplo ( como bien expuso jasg555) es el tema de los tejidos y el calzado. sólo han sobrevivido las empresas que han apostado por la calidad y eso ha de darnos una idea para todos los demás sectores de la economía. España a de demostrar que no es un país tercermundista y que es capaz de tener los mejores productos del mundo!! y como se me iba a olvidar.... las denominaciones de origen son un arma excepcional en este mercado tannnn globalizado. arriba los ajos de pedroñeras, el aceite de Jaén, los limones de Murcia, las naranjas de Valencia, las cerezas del Valle del Jerte, y así podríamos seguir toda la mañana, pero no hay tanto tiempo.....


 Seguramente, Ivan, estamos de acuerdo en muchas más cosas de lo que parece estoy convencido. Precisamente en el tema de la agricultura y su conflicto con el trasvase, siempre expongo, que el primer perjudicado es el agricultor levantino. Y si es el caso del tradicional, todavía más. 

 Por paradójico que parezca, cada vez que se ha hecho una obra hidraúlica con el fin (en teoría) de solucionar el tema del agua, los chanchullos de los poderosos han hecho que los pequeños agricultores siempre salgan perdiendo.

Si de verdad, la mayoría se dieran cuenta de ello, no haría falta trasvase, simplemente habría que ordenar y eliminar los usos ilegales del agua.
 Por eso siempre digo que cuando los agricultores cargan contra CLM por el agua es un error, deberían cargar contra los que se la quitan en su propia tierra. E incluso si se hubiera construído el trasvase del Ebro, el agua seguiría faltando, por difícil que parezca.

 Por otra parte, volviendo al tema del olivar, como dices y como reafirmo, la única salida para el aceite de oliva no es incrementar la producción, a costa de lo que sea, con el agua que haga falta, caiga quien caiga; sino apostar por una excelente calidad.

 Por mucho que digas FEDE, un olivo regado, no tiene la misma calidad ni rendimiento que uno de secano, sea aberquina, picual o cualquier otra.
Lo único que se hace con el riego es como decía Ben-Amar: asegurar una cosecha constante y poner el árbol en producción unos años antes. Pero a costa del árbol y del rendimiento por kilo de aceituna. Además gastando un agua que no sobra. O...¿sobra agua en Andalucía?

La pega que tiene el tradicional es que de media y contando con unas precipitaciones normales, siempre hay un año bueno, otro regular y el tercero malo. Es el ciclo que ha habido siempre.

Pero siempre habrá estudios pagados interesadamente que alaben las virtudes de la aberquina de regadío. Eso no va a a faltar, también hay estudios que aseguran el negacionismo y que estamos controlados por los marcianos. Internet no es una fuente infalible de información, más bien se utiliza en algunos casos para lo contrario.

 De hecho la mayor parte de la gente que entiende de aceites que conozco, dos de ellos químicos de la COOSUR y otro de la consejería, cuando buscan aceite de calidad para su consumo personal, además de buscar virgen extra de primera prensa en frío y con el grado adecuados, etc... se intentan asegurar que esa partida de aceitunas sea de secano. 

 En cuanto a lo de inmoral o no, pues si el técnico encargado de controlar a donde va el agua del ATS permite el olivar de regadío, personalmente me parece inmoral. ¿Por qué no se permite entonces el regadío de los cientos de miles de olivas que hay en La Alcarria, apenas a 20 km a la redonda del punto de toma del Trasvase? Incluso muchos en los alrededores?

¿Por qué yo tengo que pagar un agua de pozo durísima a 3,20 euros m3 más el enorme consumo de sal para no cargarme la lavadora, el calentador y mi estómago cuando a ese señor de las olivas en La Pedrera la recibe de mejor calidad a 0,17 euros el m3?

Si eso no es inmoralidad no sé entonces qué será. Estoy de acuerdo que el señor que planta, será un tío normal, que se lo han puesto a huevo y que él no tiene la culpa a nivel individual. Tendrá que pagar una hipoteca de una casa comprada en plena burbuja y otros problemas.
Pero cuando un colectivo reclama más y más agua para luego regar un olivar, cuando hay excedentes de aceite y se puede conseguir producción y excelente calidad en secano, sí se convierte en inmoral. Luego serán los que van a misa a diario a darse golpes de pecho, pero hay que empezar primero por los actos cotidianos.

 En definitiva, el riego del olivar en la Pedrera con agua del ATS me parece una tremenda barbaridad. Y lo del olivo de regadío e intensivo es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, parecido a la explosión de los videoclubs, inmobiliarias o criaderos de truchas. Hoy mucho, mañana ruína.

Más les valdría invertir en investigar las variables que intervienen en que su aceite sea cada año mejor, sin necesidad de regarse con un agua que no se tiene.

Me voy a darles de comer a los peces con la jefa que me relaja bastante de todo el día y ya me echan de menos.

----------


## ivanmilitar

jasg555 tienes razón cuando dices, que en el Levante, los más perjudicados son los regadíos tradicionales de toda la vida. mi familia ha tenido toda la vida alrededor de 1 hectárea de tierra de regadío en el bajo Segura, nunca les ha faltado el agua hasta que "alguien" decidió dotar de agua a tierras de secano, tierras que no valían cuatro duros debido a su situación (secano) se convirtieron en tierras valiosísimas!!! las tierras de regadío de toda la vida, pasaron a ser tierras sin valor, ya que más arriba, en murcia, repartían por canales el agua que nos pertenecía por derecho tradicional a las tierras de la cuenca baja del Segura. pero aquí tuvimos que aguantar, no tenemos poder para levantarnos contra los grandes terratenientes de cientos de hectáreas de secano, convertidas a regadío. en fin, este año he regado con agua del río, cosa que no hacía varios años, asi que, espero que el año que viene sea igual de lluvioso, si no lo es, volveremos a la depuradora y a los 6.5 grados de sal de los pozos. quiero decir tb, que el agua primero para los de la cuenca y la que sobre, que no se vierta al mar, que se la den a quien la necesite.

----------


## FEDE

> Por mucho que digas FEDE, un olivo regado, no tiene la misma calidad ni rendimiento que uno de secano, sea aberquina, picual o cualquier otra.
> Lo único que se hace con el riego es como decía Ben-Amar: asegurar una cosecha constante y poner el árbol en producción unos años antes. Pero a costa del árbol y del rendimiento por kilo de aceituna. Además gastando un agua que no sobra. O...¿sobra agua en Andalucía?


La calidad del aceite, no tiene nada que ver en si es de regadío o de secano, aquí lo puedes comprobar, sacado de Wikipedia.




La legislación de la Unión Europea (Reglamento CE 1019/2002)[4] distingue únicamente cuatro categorías comerciales de aceite de oliva:
*Aceite de oliva virgen extra*: Este tipo de aceite es de máxima calidad, se obtiene directamente de aceitunas en buen estado *únicamente por procedimientos mecánicos*, con un sabor y olor intachables y libres de defectos, *no pudiendo sobrepasar su grado de acidez los 0,8°.* La puntuación organoléptica, dada por un panel de cata cualificado, debe ser igual o superior a 6,5 puntos.*Aceite de oliva virgen*: Este aceite sigue los mismos parámetros de calidad que el aceite de oliva extra, en cuanto a los métodos de obtención. La diferencia es que no puede superar los 2° de acidez, y que la puntuación obtenida por un panel de cata cualificado debe ser igual o superior a 5,5 puntos. En otras palabras, los defectos deben ser prácticamente imperceptibles para el consumidor.*Aceite de oliva*: Es una mezcla de aceite de oliva refinado, que es el obtenido a partir del refinado de los aceites defectuosos, que no han alcanzado los parámetros de calidad anteriormente citados y de aceite de oliva virgen o virgen extra (entre un 10% y un 20%). Como observaremos, ha perdido la palabra "virgen". Ello es debido a que en el proceso de elaboración del aceite refinado se utilizan otros procesos químicos o térmicos de limpieza de aromas, sabores y colores. El grado de acidez de este aceite de oliva no puede ser superior a 1,5°.*Aceite de orujo de oliva* : Este tipo de aceite es el resultado del refinado, por medios químicos, de los orujos o morcas, procedentes de la molturación de la aceituna. La grasa vegetal obtenida se mezcla con una determinada proporción de aceite de oliva virgen, y la graduación final obtenida, en ácidos oleicos, no será superior a 1,5°.Otro tipo de aceite, no comercial, es el *aceite de oliva virgen lampante*. Es aceite virgen defectuoso y que por tanto no se puede consumir directamente como los otros vírgenes. Su nombre le viene de la utilidad que se le dio en tiempos pasados como combustible para las lámparas o candiles. Hoy es el que se utiliza para ser refinado, proceso del que se obtiene el *aceite de oliva refinado*, no comercializable tal cual por su ausencia de sabor y color, pero que, mezclado con virgen o virgen extra (10% - 20%), pasa a ser comercializable, denominándose aceite de oliva, como ya hemos comentado. Proceden ambos al igual que el virgen y el extra, únicamente de aceitunas, pero de baja calidad, debido en su mayor parte a las aceitunas del suelo, las heladas, picadas, etc. pero siempre y sólo de aceitunas. Pero tras unos procesos térmicos, físicos y químicos en refinería y un posterior mezclado con vírgenes se puede comercializar, por lo que este tipo de aceite resultante (el aceite de oliva a secas) no es considerado por muchos un auténtico zumo de aceituna ya que se ha sometido a distintos procesos distintos a los propios de la almazara. Por eso solo se puede considerar zumo de aceituna a los aceites vírgenes y vírgenes extra. 



> La pega que tiene el tradicional es que de media y contando con unas precipitaciones normales, siempre hay un año bueno, otro regular y el tercero malo. Es el ciclo que ha habido siempre.


La pega que tiene el tradicional además de lo que dices y la principal, es que cuesta entre 22 y 30 de las antiguas pesetas, más recolectar el kilo de aceituna tradicional que la de cultivo intensivo, esa es la pega principal.




> Pero siempre habrá estudios pagados interesadamente que alaben las virtudes de la aberquina de regadío. Eso no va a a faltar, también hay estudios que aseguran el negacionismo y que estamos controlados por los marcianos. Internet no es una fuente infalible de información, más bien se utiliza en algunos casos para lo contrario.


Como según Jasg internet no es una fuente fiable, os recomiendo que proveís el aceite puro de oliva de arbequino, así podreís juzgarlo ustedes mismos.




> De hecho la mayor parte de la gente que entiende de aceites que conozco, dos de ellos químicos de la COOSUR y otro de la consejería, cuando buscan aceite de calidad para su consumo personal, además de buscar virgen extra de primera prensa en frío y con el grado adecuados, etc... se intentan asegurar que esa partida de aceitunas sea de secano.


A lo mejor no han provado el arbequino, aparte hay quien le gusta el aceite más acido, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.




> En cuanto a lo de inmoral o no, pues si el técnico encargado de controlar a donde va el agua del ATS permite el olivar de regadío, personalmente me parece inmoral. ¿Por qué no se permite entonces el regadío de los cientos de miles de olivas que hay en La Alcarria, apenas a 20 km a la redonda del punto de toma del Trasvase? Incluso muchos en los alrededores?


Vamos a ver Jasg, no sé, si no me explico o no me entiendes?
Voy a tratar de explicarlo desde el principio.
En España hay X hectáreas declaradas de regadío, que son las que tienen derecho por ley a regar. Y X hectáreas de secano que no tienen derecho a riego, así de sencillo, si el olivar que retrato Cantarín, es terreno declarado de regadío legal, tiene derecho a regar lo que le venga en gana ( melones, lechugas, olivos, pimientos etc. etc.) 
Y si no se permite regar los olivos de La Alcarria será, porque están declaradas como tierras de secano, así de sencillo.
Te ha quedado claro o no? si no me mandas tu numero de telefono en un MP, te llamo y te lo explico y si lo prefieres al reves te mando yo el mio.

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> La calidad del aceite, no tiene nada que ver en si es de regadío o de secano, aquí lo puedes comprobar, sacado de Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La legislación de la Unión Europea (Reglamento CE 1019/2002)[4] distingue únicamente cuatro categorías comerciales de aceite de oliva:
> *Aceite de oliva virgen extra*: Este tipo de aceite es de máxima calidad, se obtiene directamente de aceitunas en buen estado *únicamente por procedimientos mecánicos*, con un sabor y olor intachables y libres de defectos, *no pudiendo sobrepasar su grado de acidez los 0,8°.* La puntuación organoléptica, dada por un panel de cata cualificado, debe ser igual o superior a 6,5 puntos.*Aceite de oliva virgen*: Este aceite sigue los mismos parámetros de calidad que el aceite de oliva extra, en cuanto a los métodos de obtención. La diferencia es que no puede superar los 2° de acidez, y que la puntuación obtenida por un panel de cata cualificado debe ser igual o superior a 5,5 puntos. En otras palabras, los defectos deben ser prácticamente imperceptibles para el consumidor.*Aceite de oliva*: Es una mezcla de aceite de oliva refinado, que es el obtenido a partir del refinado de los aceites defectuosos, que no han alcanzado los parámetros de calidad anteriormente citados y de aceite de oliva virgen o virgen extra (entre un 10% y un 20%). Como observaremos, ha perdido la palabra "virgen". Ello es debido a que en el proceso de elaboración del aceite refinado se utilizan otros procesos químicos o térmicos de limpieza de aromas, sabores y colores. El grado de acidez de este aceite de oliva no puede ser superior a 1,5°.*Aceite de orujo de oliva* : Este tipo de aceite es el resultado del refinado, por medios químicos, de los orujos o morcas, procedentes de la molturación de la aceituna. La grasa vegetal obtenida se mezcla con una determinada proporción de aceite de oliva virgen, y la graduación final obtenida, en ácidos oleicos, no será superior a 1,5°.Otro tipo de aceite, no comercial, es el *aceite de oliva virgen lampante*. Es aceite virgen defectuoso y que por tanto no se puede consumir directamente como los otros vírgenes. Su nombre le viene de la utilidad que se le dio en tiempos pasados como combustible para las lámparas o candiles. Hoy es el que se utiliza para ser refinado, proceso del que se obtiene el *aceite de oliva refinado*, no comercializable tal cual por su ausencia de sabor y color, pero que, mezclado con virgen o virgen extra (10% - 20%), pasa a ser comercializable, denominándose aceite de oliva, como ya hemos comentado. Proceden ambos al igual que el virgen y el extra, únicamente de aceitunas, pero de baja calidad, debido en su mayor parte a las aceitunas del suelo, las heladas, picadas, etc. pero siempre y sólo de aceitunas. Pero tras unos procesos térmicos, físicos y químicos en refinería y un posterior mezclado con vírgenes se puede comercializar, por lo que este tipo de aceite resultante (el aceite de oliva a secas) no es considerado por muchos un auténtico zumo de aceituna ya que se ha sometido a distintos procesos distintos a los propios de la almazara. Por eso solo se puede considerar zumo de aceituna a los aceites vírgenes y vírgenes extra. 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wikipedia, esa fuente infalible del saber...Hice una vez de corrector en un asunto determinado de la wiki y me aburrí de corregir.

 En lo que comentas del coste de recogida, no cuentas con el coste del agua, imagino que no será gratis.

 Tranquilo, sin alterarse, que yo te entiendo perfectamente.
 Pero aunque entienda lo que dices, para nada estoy de acuerdo con los argumentos que expones. Por el mero hecho de que los repitas no van a ser más aceptables.

Aún así, éste debate, al igual que el de los toros no lleva a ningún lado. Los argumentos están expuestos. Habrá gente que estará de acuerdo con unos o con otros.

Por mi parte, la conversación se queda aquí, ya está todo dicho, y en condiciones normales, no voy a seguir con el tema.

 Y yo no tengo ningún interés en hablar en privado contigo de un tema tan numantino como éste, a pesar de un argumento sobre los regadíos tan sesgado. Pero si estás interesado le pones yahoo.es detrás a mi nick y ahí tienes uno de mis correos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Jasg555:




> Wikipedia, esa fuente infalible del saber...Hice una vez de corrector en un asunto determinado de la wiki y me aburrí de corregir.


A lo mejor puedes corregir algo tambien sobre este asunto.




> En lo que comentas del coste de recogida, no cuentas con el coste del agua, imagino que no será gratis.


Que yo sepa no es gratis, pero tratare de informarme, tampoco he comentado el coste de laboreo, ni de plaguicidas y fertilizantes ni el de poda, si quieres me informo y lo podemos seguir comentando.




> Tranquilo, sin alterarse, que yo te entiendo perfectamente.
> Pero aunque entienda lo que dices, para nada estoy de acuerdo con los argumentos que expones. Por el mero hecho de que los repitas no van a ser más aceptables.


No me altero Jasg, me molesto en que todo el mundo me entienda, y trato de explicarme lo mejor que sé y si me preguntas por qué uno puede regar y otro no? trato de explicartelo, aunque tú no estes de acuerdo con mís argumentos.




> Aún así, éste debate, al igual que el de los toros no lleva a ningún lado. Los argumentos están expuestos. Habrá gente que estará de acuerdo con unos o con otros.
> 
> Por mi parte, la conversación se queda aquí, ya está todo dicho, y en condiciones normales, no voy a seguir con el tema.
> 
> Y yo no tengo ningún interés en hablar en privado contigo de un tema tan numantino como éste, a pesar de un argumento sobre los regadíos tan sesgado. Pero si estás interesado le pones yahoo.es detrás a mi nick y ahí tienes uno de mis correos.


No creo que este debate no llegue a ningún lado, creo que de todos los debates se puede aprender algo, que a lo mejor alguien no sabía, y como dices los principales argumentos están expuestos aunque falten algunos.
A lo mejor, en el tema de los toros coincidimos en más cosas o no?

Por mi parte, la conversación tambien puede quedar aquí, lo que no creo es que mís argumentos sean sesgado.

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Quedan claros los argumentos de uno  y otro. Ahora, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.
Unos estaran  de acuerdo con uno, otros con otro, alguno hasta pondra su propio punto de vista.
Yo lo que creo, aparte de que el olivo es un cultivo de secano, es que en la linea intermedia esta el punto de acuerdo. Nadie tiene el monopolio de la verdad, toda verdad tiene su propio matiz.
Lo demas, juicios, dudas sobre las fuentes, etc., creo que sobra, al menos para mí.
Un saludo para todos.

----------

